# Book cliffs roadless



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, next year I will being going into the draw with 7 points...I've been set on the wasatch archery but was seriously considering the roadless book cliffs area for archery. What's this area like for elk during the archery hunt? Anyone? I have horses and could basically go wherever I wanted but I haven't heard much from the archery guys on this unit. I'm sure elk are there.....any suggestions or info? Wasatch or Roadless? Anyone with pics?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's great, but I do suggest that you check it out before you put in for it like any other unit in the state. Sometimes you can go in blind and have a great hunt and then there are the other times. 

Horses are a big plus in getting the animal out after the shot.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> It's great, but I do suggest that you check it out before you put in for it like any other unit in the state. Sometimes you can go in blind and have a great hunt and then there are the other times.
> 
> Horses are a big plus in getting the animal out after the shot.


I agree...i will actually probably wait a year and really scout both areas and try to get as much info as I can on both. So, my info gathering and scouting starts here, you guys....the internet. Any Info is appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion the best place to start scouting would be off of Ten Mile Knoll on the north end of the unit. You can drive the road and glass down into the road less area to spot the elk. Even taking a hike down the ridges isn't that bad from that area and if you have a pack tent and can spend a night down the ridges all the better. 

I don't believe that the road less holds larger elk than the rest of the Book Cliffs but the advantage is that there are fewer hunters and the hunters that go into it are more dedicated to the hunt than what you will get in other areas where you can do a lot of road hunting.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I had the road less archery tag this year. There are plenty of elk to chase and I was able to kill one. If you want a hunt that you can pack in and not see another person for a week, then the road less unit is what you want. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I love that unit! I would definitely recommend it, especially since you have the horses for it.


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Check it out before draging horses down, more than a few horses have died in roadless....


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

amp713 said:


> Check it out before draging horses down, more than a few horses have died in roadless....


pretty ugly?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

amp713 said:


> Check it out before draging horses down, more than a few horses have died in roadless....


From what I have seen it isn't the road less type of area but the horses condition before the hunters take them out hunting. Horses are just like people and need to get into shape before taking on a good pack out or ride into a area.

I don't think that the road less area of the Book Cliffs is any different than any other unit in the state where horses are concerned. And actually they are a bit tamer than a lot of areas if you stick to the ridges and old roads.


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

I've had buddies who guided there with horses that were built in that country for that country and sometimes it was just too much.

The Turner trail to drop down in is not a place to test a horse for the first time or even the 15th time. If you have good mountain horses you should be fine to at least get in, but I hate to see someone or a horse hurt due to over confidence. I never took my old gelding into there for fear of him not making it home with me. He was a steady ol boy, but high in the years....

This may be his last winter im afraid and having a hard time facing that fact honestly. May be part of the reason I give warning for the horses sake.


----------

